

[Giveaway]4 Books Every New Entrepreneur Should Read - dlien
http://strategicsauce.com/giveaways/giveaway-4-books-every-entrepreneur-read/

======
dlien
1\. Choose Yourself! by James Altucher 2\. CRUSH IT! by Gary Vaynerchuk 3\.
Execution: The Discipline of Getting Things Done by Larry Bossidy and Ram
Charan 4\. Let Go by Pat Flynn

------
pbqui
Thanks! Entered. I've read Execution before - really good stuff on the
importance of processes and management

